# ?★ Hey do sensored motors have 6 wires for sensor not 5?



## supak111 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys I can't seem to find an answer to this anywhere. 

*Why do sensors ESC's have 6 wires for the 3 hall sensors and not 5 wires? *

I don't understand, I would think it would be 5 wires because 2 wires are power, and other 3 are for the 3 hall sensor signals. It would also be nice to have a wiring diagram showing which wire is which.

I've looked for a good wiring diagram explaining all the wires coming off a sensored ESC but can't seem to find one, I'm assuming it would be universal for all ESC's??


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Look at the ROAR rule book for a definition.


----------



## supak111 (Dec 11, 2014)

No one can really answer this question?


----------



## racer18 (Jan 5, 2004)

From section 8.5.1.3 in the rule book mentioned above...

Pinout from 1-6: Ground, phase C, phase B, phase A, temperature control, +5.0V

If you look in the book there is also an illustration of pin position relative to the connector orientation.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Just because!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

jflack said:


> Just because!!!!!!!!


Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supak111 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you for answering that.

I'm totally new to RC so I didn't know what old_dude meant by ROAR rule book...

PS I am however reading it now


----------



## Leo Franco (Dec 3, 2013)

supak111 said:


> Thank you for answering that.
> 
> I'm totally new to RC so I didn't know what old_dude meant by ROAR rule book...
> 
> PS I am however reading it now


 me new too, join forum to learn from others


----------

